# Lighting Module for Moebius Cylon Centurion



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Just got the prototype up and running - some pics on my blog here http://www.antsnest.net/blog/?p=209

And no, I don't know when the kit is actually going to be released...  

Ant


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

let me be the first...

GENIUS!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Oh, just stop i​t!!! 
Seriously, fàntastic!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Way cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Cheers guys - blog post has been updated with a video!


----------



## Grumpy Popeye (Apr 5, 2002)

I am so getting one of those!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Excellent. So you think the top of the Cylon's head can be removal? So that the batteries can be changed.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Beautiful.

Where did you get your PCB done?


----------



## schweinhund227 (Dec 6, 2007)

very well designed ! I like it !

Keep up the good work !


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

The concept is nearing completion now - just need to sort out a nice head-lid securing mechanism...

I'm starting a list for interested parties to guage interest - apparently the Centurion kit should be out soon!

I would think this should be around the £30 mark - I need to build a few more to get a better idea of the time it takes but it's compaprable to the raider module.

Cheers
Ant


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

put me down for 1 for now (probably more later)


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm interested

Gordon M


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Any more word on this?


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Yup, just about to start the first production run 

Ant


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Antsnest said:


> Just got the prototype up and running - some pics on my blog here http://www.antsnest.net/blog/?p=209
> 
> And no, I don't know when the kit is actually going to be released...
> 
> Ant


That looks terrific!

Of course, what I REALLY want is a "nu-BSG style TOS Cylon" with one of those... and that's not quite available at the moment, sadly.

I don't see any reason why your light kit, there, would be hard to adapt to a TOS-style Cylon, though. So... when there's a kit of the TOS-style (or perhaps I ought to be saying "Razor style?") Cylon... I do hope you'll make the light kit available for that as well. 

Regarding the "head lid attachment," I'd suggest providing four little neodymium disk magnets (the same ones used on some eyeglasses on the nosepiece to allow sunglass elements to be "stuck on" by magnets...). You'll need to alter your PCB a tiny bit to permit clearance for the disk magnets at the sides of the head, but that doesn't look like it would be a significant change. Then, the head plate can just magnetically "snap on" by magnets, and can be easily pulled off without any mechanical "snaps" or tabs of any kind.

Here's a decent source. You'd want four of the tiniest little neo magnet disks they sell, in each kit... a pair per side.

http://www.indigo.com/magnets/neodymium-disc-magnets.html


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Cheers - The circuit should feasibly be suitible for a Razor / TOS cyylon too with a little re-layout 

I'm experimenting with neo magnets at the moment - unfortunalely space is extremely limited and the only chance will be to maybe get one pair at the back of the head. Won't need much to hold the bits together as long as the alignment of the magnets is level...


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Antsnest said:


> Cheers - The circuit should feasibly be suitible for a Razor / TOS cyylon too with a little re-layout
> 
> I'm experimenting with neo magnets at the moment - unfortunalely space is extremely limited and the only chance will be to maybe get one pair at the back of the head. Won't need much to hold the bits together as long as the alignment of the magnets is level...


What size of magnets are you using? Maybe I'm just misjudging scale there, but that head doesn't look "small" to me. A 2.5mm diameter disk on either side seems like it would fit just fine, with only a little bit of notching in the PCB (probably wouldn't even need to move traces...?)

Am I just totally misreading the scale here? That looks like it's maybe an inch in width across the head, possibly more. If it's a lot smaller... two things... (a) that light set is even more impressive than I thought, and (b) the kit is probably smaller than I'd want, more akin to an "action figure" than a fine display model (which doesn't seem typical for Moebius).

I've used the tiny little 2.5mm diameter disks for lots of purposes. The trick is to glue them into a "pocket" with epoxy.. you can't just glue them on without providing all-sides-but-top support. Neo magnets can be brittle, too... so "clamping" isn't a good idea.

The top of my Polar Lights "Robby the Robot" is held on with three sets of neo magnets... to permit repairs if necessary, mainly. They work beautifully, and if you don't KNOW that the part is supposed to come off, you'd think that things were glued together!


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

It's about an inch and a bit front to back. I've got some 3mm and 5mm magnets, the 5mm are probably too strong, but either way there's only enough space for one pair at the back behind the PCB, the rest of the inside of the lid is completely covered by the PCB. I'll have to post a pic for scale.

The kit is 1/6th scale - MUCH bigger than an action figure - over 12" tall when assembled...

Ant


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Here we go - ok so it's more like 2" end to end. You can see the bit I've got left for the magnet - there's a 2.5mm one in the pic too.










Ant


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Antsnest said:


> Here we go - ok so it's more like 2" end to end. You can see the bit I've got left for the magnet - there's a 2.5mm one in the pic too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the size I was thinking of... far easier to work with than the bigger ones. (I actually originally had to buy some of these to repair the little "magnetic clip on sunglasses" on my eyeglasses... and had to order them in a batch of ten pieces, minimum. Since then, I've bought more... and use them regularly in model work.

It looks like the only real issue you might have has to do with the switch. But... if you have the head easily removable... you don't need that sort of switch at all, do you? You could just have a DIP switch right on the PCB.. a lot smaller than what you have there now... and there'd be no conflict between the magnet and switch locations.

Just my 2cents... do as you see fit, of course! 

EDIT:

Just so you can see what I have in mind... there are four easy locations to put this sort of magnet into place. I'm suggesting that you pick two of these four locations. The circle is based upon the magnet size you showed.

It would require a tiny bit of plastic-cutting to make clearance for the magnet in those locations, but it's pretty trivial, I think... and you'll note that I'm putting the "notches" in the PCB into locations where there are no traces (at least none visible on this side!)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Interesting idea about the DIL switch - I'd not thought of them, but actually a 1-way actually has a larger mounting footprint than the spst I'm using (the actuator does not protrude through the kit, it's all internal)

The problem with the mounting positions you suggest is the other side of the PCB has the battery holders obscuring all those locations  Like I say, it's really tight!

Good suggestions though! ta
Ant


----------



## modelfan217 (Jul 14, 2012)

its amazing that that's what we look like on the inside.... lol just kidding of course. I love BSG. I'm exited about the film hitting theaters in a year or so.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Antsnest said:


> Interesting idea about the DIL switch - I'd not thought of them, but actually a 1-way actually has a larger mounting footprint than the spst I'm using (the actuator does not protrude through the kit, it's all internal)
> 
> The problem with the mounting positions you suggest is the other side of the PCB has the battery holders obscuring all those locations  Like I say, it's really tight!
> 
> ...


Hmmm...

What size of battery are you using? 

You can find the range of sizes of cells here. Button cells of this type are about 3/5 of the way down the page.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_battery_sizes

I was assuming you'd use the tiny little "button cell" types most commonly used in small electronics devices, hearing aids and the like. They're silver-oxide type cells. Most often, they're called "LR44," I think, though this page claims that "SR44" is most common. Sometimes, manufacturers use "internal codes" for the same type of cell, though.

The LR44 has dimensions of 11.6mm × 5.4mm. In English units, that's 0.46" in diameter (call it a half-inch, including the holder) by 0.21" thick. Tons of things I have use these batteries... Christmas ornaments, garage remotes, electronic keychain fobs... you name it. I think this is the most commonly used "button cell" battery.

There are lots of other sizes, of course... but it's always best to pick one that any pharmacy will have in the "hearing aids battery" section, and even better to find one of those so common that they're in every Best Buy checkout line.

I'm guessing you used a pair of CR2032 cells? Those are lithium cells. Those are the ones most PC motherboards take for their onboard clock... and they're always there in the Best Buy checkout lines. I think they're the second most common size. They're 20mm × 3.2mm (0.79" dia x 0.13" thick).

EDIT: By the way, the reason I'm so personally interested in this is because, in my career, I've done a LOT of PCB work. I'm a mechanical engineer, but I've worked extensively in the electronics side of things. So while I seldom deal with the circuit schematics, I'm always involved in figuring out how best to place large components, setting up mounting, doing interconnections, handling shock/vibration/thermal issues/etc, and so forth. It's just an area of personal interest to me... so I'm fascinated by what you're doing here.

But I wanted to make it clear... I'm only providing input... which I will not be bothered in the least by if you choose to totally ignore. This is, after all, entirely your project. I'm just really interested, that's all!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

modelfan217 said:


> I love BSG. I'm exited about the film hitting theaters in a year or so.


What film???? Do you mean Blood and Chrome, or is there another that I somehow missed hearing about?


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm already using 2 LR44s - There is just enough space for a CR2032 itself but not for any sort of holder I could buy in bulk for a reasonable price - they were all too big.

I need to use as high a capacity as possible to get a decent life out of a set and the LR44s are the best compromise - it will run continuously for over 24 hours, yet they are easy to replace. There's photos of the other side of the board on the blog.

It's been an interesting challeng getting the unit together - for a one-off there's all sorts of hacks that could be employed but becuase this is designed for a production run it has to be feasible and cost effective.

Ant


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Okay, one more suggestion... 

I just went back to your website where you have the photos and video posted. I see why the front battery holder must be arranged as it is... otherwise, one of the two soldered-on mounting tabs for the front battery holder would occupy the same space as the LEDs, and you're using a common backplane for ground, so you'd interfere with the LEDs if you did that... or you'd have to go with a multi-layer PCB (much more expensive than the simple two-layer board you seem to be using). So that makes perfect sense.

But, is there any reason you can't rotate the rearmost of the two batteries to a different angle? That would allow you to "notch" the edge of the PCB in appropriate locations (not quite symmetrical, but close) and to do what you need to do.

Basically, in THIS image:










Rotate the rightmost of the two battery holders counter-clockwise by about 30 degrees. Looks, from here, like that would clear up two nice spots to put in notches and then magnets.


----------



## modelfan217 (Jul 14, 2012)

There is an actual Hollywood movie being produced for theaters. its based more on the classic BSG from the 1970's & 80's. I believe paramount pictures is helping with it.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

modelfan217 said:


> There is an actual Hollywood movie being produced for theaters. its based more on the classic BSG from the 1970's & 80's. I believe paramount pictures is helping with it.


http://www.giantfreakinrobot.com/scifi/bryan-singers-battlestar-galactica-movie-underway.html

Found it.......:wave:


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Managed to come up with a good mounting solution over the weekend with just 3 magnets to hold everthing in place 

Will post some pics shortly. Just need to write up the instructions and it will be ready for sale!


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Just about got this finished now - I built the shoulders of the kit to show the head off a little better. New pics and video here

http://www.antsnest.net/blog/?p=240


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

Saw this at the weekend, verrrrrrry effective:thumbsup:


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

A word of warning... strong magnetic fields and batteries generally don't mix very well. You'll want to watch your battery life, and watch for potential leakage as well. Not saying it's GOING to happen... just that the risk is greater when your flux lines go right through the cell anode-to-cathode interface...

On these batteries, the highest flux density is near the center of the magnet's circular faces. The flux density drops off precipitously as you move outwards from the edge of the disk... and becomes near-undetectable within two millimeters or so.


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Never heard of that before, and can't find any actual evidence, just a bit of supposition...


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Antsnest said:


> Never heard of that before, and can't find any actual evidence, just a bit of supposition...


Not at all... I've worked in the lithium-ion battery industry for years. It's not "supposition" at all. It is, however, something which is much more of an issue with very-high-flux environments (say, like a GE locomotive engine, for example) as compared to this.

Remember, in an electrochemical cell (FYI, the term "battery" is not used for cells, technically... a battery is a collection of cells, if you use the terms properly), what's happening is that electrons are being pulled from atoms with lower electron-affinities towards atoms with higher electron affinities.

In other words, it's electromagnetic fields which are working, at the chemical level, inside of a battery. This is what creates the field which provides the "potential difference" which in turn creates the output current and voltage.

Again... the magnitudes of field strength and power output you're dealing with are much, much lower than those cases where I've actually seen these thing have problems (ie, lithium ion cells "exploding"... really not an explosion, per-se, just a fire which cannot be put out!). I'm just suggesting that you might want to keep a close eye on it. Worse case, since you're using silver oxide cells is that you'll see a significant reduction in cell life, I'm sure.


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

First batch almost ready!










I'll be sendng out details later this week...

Ant


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Please put me down for one.


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

I'm definitely going to need one of them too!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Antsnest said:


> First batch almost ready!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im in for one


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

The Centurion module is now in production!

The price is £30 plus P&P

- £5 UK recorded delivery, or worldwide untracked
- £10 Worldwide tracked & insured

The kit includes some small magnets to make the module easily removable and to hold the top of the head on!

I accept PayPal, and PayPal will automatically handle any currency conversion for those outside the UK when you pay in GBP

I'm dealing with everyone who's expressed an interest in strict rotation - if you've posted, PM'd or emailed, you're on the list! It takes a while to assemble the modules so there may be a bit of a wait still. I will contact you to confirm your order when your number's coming up. If you're no longer interested, or want to defer, please let me know so I can move on to the next in the list.

Thanks for your support!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Antsnest said:


> The Centurion module is now in production!
> 
> The price is £30 plus P&P
> 
> ...


are any ready for shipping to U.S.


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

jaws62666 said:


> are any ready for shipping to U.S.


I'm working my way through the list! hang in there...

Ant


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Antsnest said:


> I'm working my way through the list! hang in there...
> 
> Ant


are you pm ing us as the kits are available per person?


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Jaws - yes I will contact each person near the time I have something to ship to confirm the order & arrange payment.

Chasd - should be with you soon!


----------



## the DOCTOR (Sep 3, 2006)

The kit is great, I'll post some pictures as soon as I'm able, and the LED lighting will definitely lift it that little bit more to make it exceptional!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Antsnest said:


> Jaws - yes I will contact each person near the time I have something to ship to confirm the order & arrange payment.
> 
> Chasd - should be with you soon!


I am all done with the kit except for the head. Can it be put together and painted just leaving the cap off to allow for the light module? I am close on the list :thumbsup:


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

jaws62666 said:


> I am all done with the kit except for the head. Can it be put together and painted just leaving the cap off to allow for the light module? I am close on the list :thumbsup:


Pretty much - I've sent you a PM


----------



## geebees (Jul 17, 2009)

Can I get on your list for the Cylon lighting module? 
I also sent a request on your web site with version 2.


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

You're on the list!
Ant


----------



## geebees (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Ant,
How's the list going? are you sending out in batches or as you get the boards ready?

I'm getting "Ant"sy:drunk:


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Lou, yours is in the post! Went out last week but I've been having problems emailing you as your ISP is blocking my domain  

I filled in their blocked-by-accident request but nothing's happened. I tried mailing you from another address - check your junk folder 

Ant


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Ant,
> How's the list going? are you sending out in batches or as you get the boards ready?
> 
> I'm getting "Ant"sy:drunk:


Lou how much was it in US Dollars? Ant am I close to seeing it?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Jaws,
about 58 bucks

Ant,
Cool beans! I don't know what the mail issue is..I'll check the spam folder

and now the fun begins


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Got mine today it looks fantastic

Nice work Ant!


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Chas - good news!

Jaws - should be soon now! - it partially depends on people who have expressed an initial interest but then don't get back with a definite yes/no when I contact them. I'm giving everyone a few days to respond, but then have to move on to be fair to everyone else...

Thanks for your patience 
Ant


----------



## clactonite (Dec 16, 2006)

Could I put myself down for one please?


----------



## JediPuju (Oct 12, 2009)

me too ! can I put myself down on the list also?
Thanks


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Added!

I'm currently waiting for a new batch of PCBs to arrive...

Ant


----------



## Waco (Oct 29, 2012)

*Please add me!*

Found your page and the videos/images of this lighting kit while searching for PRECISELY this type of mod to the Moebius kit. 

Could I please be added to to the list? Thank you so much.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi, can I get on the list as well?? Please??
How much total with shipping, and can I go ahead and paypal you the money? Can I get 2, or do I need to get 1 now and another after others have had a chance?? 
Thanks,
Ron
[email protected]


----------



## macki (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes i would like to be put on that list if i could i would love one would finish off my kit nice

[email protected]


----------



## indigosteve (Mar 5, 2021)

CLBrown said:


> That looks terrific!
> 
> Of course, what I REALLY want is a "nu-BSG style TOS Cylon" with one of those... and that's not quite available at the moment, sadly.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link to Indigo, however, we sold that domain 3 years ago. So, if you still want 4 tiny discs, you can still get them at: Indigo neodymium disc magnets.


----------

